# Changer son Disque Dur



## benjaminbis (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

Suite à quelques soucis de stockage, j'ai mis en projet de m'acheter un SuperDrive histoire de pouvoir graver des DVD.
Maitenant, la fièvre me prend et je me dis que ça serait pas mal de changer également le Disque Dur (tant qu'a faire hein ?)

J'ai cherché moulte tests de DD, notament sur le Hitachi 7k100. Malheureusement la plupart des mes collègues pcistes me font un signe de croix dès que je prononce le mot "Hitachi" 

D'où ma question, que choisir entre Maxtor, Seagate, Western Digital ... et Hitachi ?

Les DD Seagate ont pas l'air mal... j'ai également eu des disques Maxtor dans ma vie de PCistes et j'en ai toujours était satisfait.


----------



## Tox (14 Janvier 2006)

En ce qui concerne les disques durs, tu pourrais tenter de faire une recherche sur les forums. En effet, choisir une marque est vraiment assez difficile et on se heurte souvent aux expériences malheureuses des uns et des autres.

D'un point de vue personnel, j'ai pris un WD Scorpio 80 Go dont je suis très content, mais il est vrai que ce modèle est assez peu connu sur les forums; Hitachi restant actuellement la grande star des disques 2,5".


----------



## benjaminbis (1 Février 2006)

Au fait, comment faire pour formater un disque dur (en vue de le revendre par la suite) ?


----------



## kertruc (1 Février 2006)

Tu boote sur le cd système et tu utilises l'utilitaire disque.


----------



## benjaminbis (3 Février 2006)

J'ai faillit faire selon tes indication kertruc... mais :
J'étais fin prêt à passer le PowerBook sur la table d'opération quand je me suis aperçu que le DD de remplacement était au format SATA... La différence de numéro de modèle tient à un chiffre, et le vendeur s'est planté (Boutique pro aux USA).

A dans 2 semaines  ... (Je vais prévoir un APN cette fois  )


----------



## Macoute (3 Février 2006)

C'est l'opération que je voulais faire sur mon ancien PB12'', à savoir changer le disque par un à 7200tr.
Ne l'ayait pas fait, j'ai quand même ouvert afin de mettre de la pate sur le processeur.
Vu le nombre important de vis, je te conseille vivement de faire ca au calme, sans enfants autour.

Sinon, pour en revenir à la marque de ton disque.
Un conseiller Apple à la Fnac, m'avait fortement déconseillé Hitachi, en prétextant qu'ils ne sont pas fiable, et me conseillé plutot Seagate.
Maintenant, que j'ai mon PB17'', Apple m'a mis d'origine un disque Hitachi 100Go à 7200tr.
Il me semble que s'il n'était pas fiable, Apple ne le monterait pas d'origine.


----------



## benjaminbis (4 Février 2006)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour en revenir à la marque de ton disque.
> Un conseiller Apple à la Fnac, m'avait fortement déconseillé Hitachi, en prétextant qu'ils ne sont pas fiable, et me conseillé plutot Seagate.
> Maintenant, que j'ai mon PB17'', Apple m'a mis d'origine un disque Hitachi 100Go à 7200tr.
> Il me semble que s'il n'était pas fiable, Apple ne le monterait pas d'origine.



C'est vrai que les Hitachi ont vraiment mauvaise réputation. Malgré tout ce modèle semble étrangement plus fiable que les autres


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2006)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les Hitachi ont vraiment mauvaise réputation.



ah bon ? tu en a eu souvent pour dire ça ?


----------



## MacEskis (5 Février 2006)

J'ai remplacé le DD du Mac Mini par l'Hitachi 7200RPM 60GB et que du bonheur.
Fiable, silencieux, rien à redire.

A refaire: sans hésitation.


----------



## benjaminbis (5 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? tu en a eu souvent pour dire ça ?



J'ai juste souvenir, que lors de la reprise des DD IBM par Hitachi, ces derniers n'étaient franchement pas les plus fiables du marché.



			
				MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remplacé le DD du Mac Mini par l'Hitachi 7200RPM 60GB et que du bonheur.
> Fiable, silencieux, rien à redire.
> 
> A refaire: sans hésitation.



Faut croire que la situation à changée


----------



## rubren (6 Février 2006)

Salut,

Voici une petite info concernant le Taux de retour en SAV de quelques fabricants de DD 2,5" pour l'année 2005 chez un ecommerçant.


----------



## benjaminbis (6 Février 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Voici une petite info concernant le Taux de retour en SAV de quelques fabricants de DD 2,5" pour l'année 2005 chez un ecommerçant.



0,55 points d'écart entre le "meilleur" et le "pire", est-ce vraiment significatif ? (C'est une vraie question  )

Ca m'a l'air d'être un peu la roulette russe, et aussi ce n'est que chez un seul (mais certes "gros") e-commerçant.
Des statistiques venant directement des constructeurs seraient plus parlantes.

Bon quoiqu'il en soit la boutique n'a toujours pas répondu à mon mail... J'espère que je vais pas m'enquiller un disque SATA qui me sert à quedale et qui risque d'être difficile à revendre sur eBay (SI bien entendu je ne veux pas trop perdre dessus  )


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Voici une petite info concernant le Taux de retour en SAV de quelques fabricants de DD 2,5" pour l'année 2005 chez un ecommerçant.



VPCiste donc tot non négligeable de disque dur endommagé par le transport, tu serai surpris de voir mon tiroir de disque dur 2"1/2 HS rempli au 2/3 de ... toshiba :rateau:


----------



## benjaminbis (6 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> VPCiste donc tot non négligeable de disque dur endommagé par le transport, tu serai surpris de voir mon tiroir de disque dur 2"1/2 HS rempli au 2/3 de ... toshiba :rateau:



Endommagés "juste" par le transport ? 

Ils seraient donc particulièrement fragiles ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2006)

un disque dur n'a jamais été conçu pour tomber par terre  et puis quand je vois dans quel condition certain VPCiste envoi les DD par la poste


----------



## benjaminbis (6 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un disque dur n'a jamais été conçu pour tomber par terre  et puis quand je vois dans quel condition certain VPCiste envoi les DD par la poste



Je comprends


----------



## mto1 (8 Février 2006)

bonjour,

Pour faire suite aux questions de qualités diverses, je voulais savoir si je pouvais mettre "n'importe quel" DD ds mon Pismo à partir du moment où c'est bien de l'IDE ?
D'autre part, y'a t'il une limitation de taille ou bien je peux y mettre un 80 / 100 / 120Go ?
Je pensais à cela là tout de suite : http://www.clubic.com/shopping-2699-0-maxtor-80-go-ide-7200-trs-mn.html

Merci


----------



## benjaminbis (8 Février 2006)

Ca m'a tout l'air d'être un DD de 3,5" (à mettre dans un ordinateur de bureau). Pour le PowerBook il te faudra un 2,5". Et à priori, à la condition d'y mettre un DD de 2,5" en ATA (IDE), tu devrais pouvoir y mettre n'importe quel DD.


----------



## mto1 (8 Février 2006)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a tout l'air d'être un DD de 3,5" (à mettre dans un ordinateur de bureau). Pour le PowerBook il te faudra un 2,5". Et à priori, à la condition d'y mettre un DD de 2,5" en ATA (IDE), tu devrais pouvoir y mettre n'importe quel DD.




Peut être bien... Y'a t'il des portables qui acceptent des 3,5" ? Parce que j'étais arrivé sur cette page en cliquant sur "dd pour portables"...
En ce qui concerne la taille de la bête, des restrictions ?

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## benjaminbis (8 Février 2006)

En tous cas ton Pismo n'acceptera pas de DD 3,5" 

Quant à la capacité, d'une je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de limitation matérielle (à part celle du disque lui même mais corrigez-moi si je me trompe), de deux le 100Go fonctionnera (voir le commentaire d'un gars sur MacWay à propos de son Hitachi 100Go ) et le 120Go, toujours d'après MacWay fonctionnera également.


----------



## Tox (8 Février 2006)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas ton Pismo n'acceptera pas de DD 3,5"
> 
> Quant à la capacité, d'une je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de limitation matérielle (à part celle du disque lui même mais corrigez-moi si je me trompe), de deux le 100Go fonctionnera (voir le commentaire d'un gars sur MacWay à propos de son Hitachi 100Go ) et le 120Go, toujours d'après MacWay fonctionnera également.


 Pas si sûr : la limitation vient le plus souvent de l'âge du contrôleur de la machine qui va être équipée. J'ai le souvenir de carte-mère qui ne "voyaient" pas l'intégralité de la capacité de HD récents. Et en tapant Pismo sur Google je suis tombé sur cet avertissement :
*
Warning*_
According to  the Road Warrior and  Other World Computing, the drive controller in G3 PowerBooks is incompatible with ATA-6 hard drives. When replacing the internal hard drive, you should be sure to obtain an ATA-5 compliant drive, which supports transfer speeds of up to 100 MB/sec.
_ 
Il faudra donc être prudent lors du choix du HD...


----------



## benjaminbis (16 Février 2006)

Bon et bien voilà c'est fait : Hitachi 100Go @ 7200 trs

Dur ? Bof, disons que j'ai un peu crisé quand le capot ne voulait pas se déclipser au niveau du trackpad (j'ai mis bien une demie-heure pour le retirer, j'avais peur de casser le trackpad ou de tordre l'alu).

Et aussi disons que si j'avais été moins maniaque, le remontage aurait été plus fluide : j'ai pas inadvertance balancé un coup de bombe à air sur la feuille où étaient positionnées les NOMBREUSES et minuscules vis du capot 

Bon en tous cas Tiger, ça décoiffe, d'autant que j'ai 640Mo de ram la machine tourne bien. Et en plus ça chauffe pas tant que ça 

Bon évidemment 7200trs c'est pas inaudible (un léger soufle) et les ventilos se déclenchent beaucoup plus souvent qu'avvant (ça par contre je ne sais pas si je dois l'imputer à TIger ou au changement de DD)

Et tellement plus souvent que ça me donne même pas envie de continuer à utiliser cet ordi :mouais: ... (Bon aussi le G4 à 867Mhz commence à être poussif   )

Bref, essai concluant mine de rien


----------



## benjaminbis (21 Février 2006)

Et bien voilà, le DD semble déjà mort 

La mchine est très lente, avec des gratements répétitifs au boot et n'importe quand en fait. Bizarrement je peux lire des films sans que les gratements provoquent une interuption de la lecture, par contre si je tente de lire un MP3 sous iTunes... Ca fait des genres de remix 

Si quelqu'un a une idée avant que je renvoie le disque chez MacWay...


----------



## mto1 (24 Juillet 2006)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà, le DD semble déjà mort
> 
> La mchine est très lente, avec des gratements répétitifs au boot et n'importe quand en fait. Bizarrement je peux lire des films sans que les gratements provoquent une interuption de la lecture, par contre si je tente de lire un MP3 sous iTunes... Ca fait des genres de remix
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idée avant que je renvoie le disque chez MacWay...


Comment t'en es tu sorti ?


----------



## mto1 (24 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Pas si sûr : la limitation vient le plus souvent de l'âge du contrôleur de la machine qui va être équipée. J'ai le souvenir de carte-mère qui ne "voyaient" pas l'intégralité de la capacité de HD récents. Et en tapant Pismo sur Google je suis tombé sur cet avertissement :
> *
> Warning*_
> According to  the Road Warrior and  Other World Computing, the drive controller in G3 PowerBooks is incompatible with ATA-6 hard drives. When replacing the internal hard drive, you should be sure to obtain an ATA-5 compliant drive, which supports transfer speeds of up to 100 MB/sec.
> ...


oui très juste, en fait il ne saura "jamais" lire et utiliser les DD >60go. Bon 60go, c'est déjà pas mal hein  Et d'ailleurs c'est fait !


----------



## Marvin_R (24 Juillet 2006)

mto1 a dit:
			
		

> Peut être bien... Y'a t'il des portables qui acceptent des 3,5" ? Parce que j'étais arrivé sur cette page en cliquant sur "dd pour portables"...



Je crois que ça s'est fait. Peut-être encore, mais c'est tout à fait anecdotique.

La finesse des portables actuels exclue d'y mettre un DD de 3.5". De plus leurs tolérances concernant les mouvements qu'ils peuvent subir pendant leur utilisation, ou la chaleur de fonctionnement sont beaucoup plus faibles que celles d'un DD de portable. 
Un DD de 3.5" est fait pour fonctionner en restant immobile et avec un bon refroidissement, vu qu'il chauffe plus qu'un DD de 2.5".


Concernant les fabricants de DD, difficile de les différencier sur les taux de pannes. En fait, ça varie beaucoup suivant les séries de DD. A une époque, IBM avait lancé une série à problème. Cela s'était arrangé ensuite. La mauvaise réputation d'Hitachi, ex-IBM, date peut-être de là. En fait, chaque fabricant à sa série noire.
Mais, sauf exception, les taux de pannes sont faibles quelle que soit la marque et se valent.


----------

